# Duyuru > Gündem >  TÜBİTAK Başkanı Altunbaşak: Para sıkıntımız yok, nereye koyacağımızı şaşırıyoruz

## Gokhan123

Tubitak.jpg

TÜBİTAK Başkanı Prof. Dr. Yücel Altunbaşak, Ankara Üniversitesi’ni ziyaret ederek öğretim üyelerine TÜBİTAK’ın destek programlarını anlattı. Bilimsel projeler için para sıkıntıları olmadığını belirten Altunbaşak, “Potansiyeli hayata geçirmek için para lazım diyorsanız para var. Gerçekten fazlasıyla var. Sıkıntımız yok. Biraz abartmış olacağım ama nereye koyacağımızı şaşırıyoruz” diye konuştu.

TÜBİTAK Başkanı Prof. Dr. Yücel Altunbaşak, geçtiğimiz günlerde Ankara Üniversitesi’ni ziyaret etti. Altunbaşak, ziyaret kapsamında Ankara Üniversitesi öğretim üyelerine TÜBİTAK’ın destek programlarını anlattı. Rektörlük 100. Yıl Salonu’nda gerçekleşen buluşmaya başta Ankara Üniversitesi Rektörü Prof. Dr. Erkan İbiş olmak üzere üniversite yönetimi, Ankara Üniversitesi Teknoloji Transfer Ofisi (TTO), Bilimsel Araştırma Projeleri Koordinasyon Birimi (BAP) ve akademisyenler katıldı. Birkaç yıl içinde Ankara Üniversitesi’ni dünyanın en iyi 100 üniversitesi arasında görmek istediklerini belirten Altunbaşak, “O potansiyele sahipsiniz, onu da biliyorum. O potansiyeli hayata geçirmek için para lazım diyorsanız para var. Gerçekten fazlasıyla var. Sıkıntımız yok. Biraz abartmış olacağım ama nereye koyacağımızı şaşırıyoruz” ifadesini kullandı.

'ÖĞRETİM ÜYESİ EKMEK PARASI DERDİNDE OLMAMALI'

Türkiye’nin eğer belli bir noktaya gelecekse öğretim üyelerinin önemli bir kısmının araştırmanın içerisinde olması ve TÜBİTAK’ın da onun arkasında bulunması gerektiğini dile getiren Altunbaşak, “1001 projesi yaptığınız zaman Proje Teşvik İkramiyesi (PTİ) denilen bir ikramiye var. Her ay 1500 lira veya altı ayda bir 9 bin lira alıyorsunuz. Öğretim üyesi eğer araştırmaya eğilmek istiyorsa belirli bir hayat seviyesini yakalamalı. Ekmek parası derdinde olmamalı. Çünkü onunla bilim aynı anda çok zor yapılır. Belirli bir hayat kalitesini yakalayacak bir noktaya getirmemiz lazım. Her projenin sonunda projenin çıktılarına bakıyoruz. Bir projeden makale ve kitap yazmasını, bildiri sunmasını beklersiniz. Ödül alınabilir. Master ve doktora öğrencisi yetiştirilebilir. Patent yazılabilir. Benim en çok favori alanım şirket kurmanız. Şirket kurunca direkt 100 alıyorsunuz” şeklinde konuştu. 

Araştırma patikasına giren kişinin önünün açık olduğunu hatırlatan Altunbaşak, “Günlük 4-5 saatini araştırmaya ayıran bir arkadaş rahatlıkla aylık ücretini 10 bin liraya çıkarabiliyor TÜBİTAK’tan aldığı teşviklerle. 10 proje yaparsa, 10’undan da 100 bin lira alırsa 1 milyon lira helal olsun diyoruz. Kendi uçağımızı, trenimizi, gemimizi yapabilmemiz için büyük projeler üretmemiz lazım. Bizim, artık departmanların beraber çalıştığı, sanayiyle ve kamuyla beraber çalıştığımız büyük takım projelerine ihtiyacımız var. Onun için 1003 projelerini çıkarttık. Burada limit, 1001’lerin aşağı yukarı on katı. 2,5 milyon liraya kadar bunun limiti var.” diye konuştu.
Rektör Erkan İbiş ise TÜBİTAK’ın, bilim kültürünün topluma yaygınlaştırılması, çocuklara ve gençlere aşılanması konusunda çok etkin çalışmaları olduğunu söyledi. Son yıllarda ülkemizde Ar-Ge’ye, projeye, bilimsel araştırmalara ve bilim insanı yetiştirmeye ayrılan kaynakların katlanarak arttığını belirten Rektör Erkan İbiş, “15-20 yıl öncesiyle kıyaslandığı zaman, yıllık bazda bugün 15-20 kata kadar ulaşan bir artış olduğunu rahatlıkla söyleyebilirim.” dedi. 

BAP Koordinatörü Prof. Dr. Ali Sınağ da TTO hakkında bilgi verdi. Sınağ, Ankara Üniversitesi TTO’da diğer TTO’lardan farklı olarak, özel sektörün yönetime aktif katılımını hedeflediklerini belirtti.

Kaynak Hurriyet.com.tr

----------

